# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Fritzer, Barefoot and Charlie endured a day of bad jokes and wind. Good crew for sure. Fishing was OK and some 100 lbs plus of fish came over the gunnel's. Many Trevor sized eating catfish where caught on cut bait and all where released. 

































And a big one comes in.. No 50's but still a good day for the wind and moon. 









I enjoyed there company most of all. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

nice report...is that a bait fish inside the catfish mouth?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------

